#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод  "lokuttara"

## Ассаджи

Буквально это прилагательное означает "более высокий, чем мирской", "превосходящий мирской" ("lokiya" - "мирской"). Аналогичным образом превосходство выражается, например, в "anuttara" - "непревзойденный".

В словаре Кочергиной приводится статья "lokottara (loka + uttara) чрезвычайный, выходящий за пределы обычного, привычного"

В русском языке




> 2 (14). Значение "выходящий за пределы чегол." имеют прилагательные с префиксами сверх (сверхчеловеческий, сверхзвуковой), гипер (гипердактилический - спец.), экстра (экстраординарный). В этот же синонимический ряд могут входить префиксы вне (внештатный), за (закритический), над (наднациональный).


http://edu.shd.ru/projects/gram/760-790.html

Если сразу отправить на заслуженный отдых варианты гипер-, экстра-, вне- и за-, остаются сверх- и над-.

Недостаток сверх- в том, что оно к тому же имеет значение высшей степени:




> Значение высокой (усилительное), высшей или чрезмерной степени проявления признака выражается суффиксами ейш/айш (сильнейший, крепчайший), ущ и енн (большущий, здоровенный); префиксами наи (наилучший, окказ.: наиотважный), пре (премилый), раз (развеселый), пере (чиненый-перечиненный), архи (архиглупый), сверх (сверхдальний, сверхпрочный), супер (суперсовременный), ультра (ультрамодный); первыми компонентами сложений много и все (многоопытный, всесильный).


или иногда префикса вне-:




> В сфере префиксальных конкретизирующих значений имеют место случаи словообразовательной синонимии со следующими префиксами: после и по (послереформенный - пореформенный, послеполуденный - пополуденный); по и при (подорожный - придорожный); вне и сверх (внештатный - сверхштатный, внечувственный - сверхчувственный), за и сверх (закритический - сверхкритический), сверх и гипер (сверхзвуковой - гиперзвуковой), сверх и над (сверхличный - надличный); без и не (безвинный - невинный, безысходный - неисходный, беспробудный - непробудный); анти и противо (антиправительственный - противоправительственный).


А пространственное значение префикса над- вполне соответствует значению uttara.

Таким образом, наиболее однозначно передает смысл перевод "надмирской".

----------


## Ассаджи

К "надмирскому" относится то, что непосредственно связано с Ниббаной. Все остальное, пусть даже относящееся к тонким сферам бытия, называется мирским (локия).


Katamo lokiyo vimokkho? Cattaari ca jhaanaani, catasso ca aruupasamaapattiyo– aya.m lokiyo vimokkho.

Katamo lokuttaro vimokkho? Cattaaro ca ariyamaggaa, cattaari ca saama~n~naphalaani, nibbaana~nca– aya.m lokuttaro vimokkho.

Parisambhidamagga 2.40


Katame dhammaa lokiyaa? Saasavaa kusalaakusalaabyaakataa dhammaa kaamaavacaraa, ruupaavacaraa, aruupaavacaraa, ruupakkhandho …pe… vi~n~naa.nakkhandho– ime dhammaa lokiyaa.

Katame dhammaa lokuttaraa? Apariyaapannaa maggaa ca, maggaphalaani ca, asa"nkhataa ca dhaatu– ime dhammaa lokuttaraa.

Dhammasangani 193

----------

